# Rabbit had babies--Pictures! Updated 8/24



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

A few months ago I posted about a Jersey Wooly rabbit my mom got for me...well, a couple weeks ago she brought me two more. Today when I went down to check foods and waters I noticed that there was hair EVERYWHERE and was thinking "Oh crap, something got into a cage and killed one of them" but when I got over to the cages all of the rabbits were there. Then I noticed the bald spots on the female...at first I wasn't sure what to think but then it occured to me that she made a nest...and sure enough there were 3 squirming kits in her giant fur ball. 

I was not expecting this as I had no idea she was even pregnant. She has not been in a cage with a male since she's been here and I was under the impression that she was only 3 months old and not old enough to breed. 
Geezzzoo Whizzzoo....I am completely unprepared...LOL. I have never had rabbit babies before so I am clueless about what, if anything I should do. Thankfully, I did have a box in the cage already because I keep "hidey houses" in with all the bunnies and she had them in there. I put a bit of extra hay down and layed her fur nest on top. They seemed to be plump so I am pretty sure she is feeding them. Is there anything else I should do?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Rabbit had babies--Do I need to do anything?*

nope! just keep checking to make sure they're all alive.

they should open their eyes at 10 days


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Rabbit had babies--Do I need to do anything?*

yep just check them everyday , make sure they are getting fed ( they usually only nurse 1-2 times a day for a couple minutes) but you'll know they eat if you can't see ribs. if she doesn't feed hold her down for them to nurse.

eyes open at about 10-14 days ( mine are usually 12-13) they start leaving the nest at abour 2.5-3 weeks and you can sexaccurately at 6-8 weeks and wean at 8-12 weeks


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Rabbit had babies--Do I need to do anything?*

also,when the babies open their eyes, feed momma double what she was getting. when they leave the boxadd an extra serving.. once they hit about 4weeks i put mom and babies on free feed


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Rabbit had babies--Do I need to do anything?*

Yeah, rabbits usually do everything on their own. Just keep checking on them. If you think they aren't getting fed, they probably are...you usually never see them nursing her kits...I once thought my doe wasn't feeding her babies, but after a week and they were all still alive and nice and fat I knew she was...just never saw her feeding them. Rabbits seem to take awesome care of their babies...at least from my experience. I hope you keep us updated on your new additions!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Rabbit had babies--Do I need to do anything?*

Thanks all! I am feeling much better about the whole thing--what a shock!

I will probably get some pics in the next day or two...I'm trying not to disturb them too much even though I'm extremely curious. The mom is pretty tame but I don't want to make her nervous or stressed by messing around too much.

Oh, and: **Is it possible for the babies to get tangled up in the fur nest?** I am asking because this doe didn't have her adult coat yet so the hair is really long and almost cobweb like...seems like the babies could have a hard time finding their way around in there!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Rabbit had babies--Do I need to do anything?*

Well, I thought there were 3 babies but I guess in my frenzy I picked up the same baby twice...LOL...anyway, there's really only two. One is dark gray with a tan belly and the other is a light silvery looking color.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Rabbit had babies--Pictures!*

They are so dang cute! Congrats!!


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Rabbit had babies--Pictures!*

SOOO cute! I have such rabbit-envy...I miss having rabbits so much...oh well, maybe someday we'll get some more. Enjoy yours, they're adorable! :stars: 
-Tina


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Rabbit had babies--Pictures!*

I think they will be a lot cuter when they have hair...LOL!  I also had no idea that baby bunnies can make noises...I was very suprised when one started "barking" when I moved the bedding!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Rabbit had babies--Pictures!*

once they get a little older i can help with colors.. probably when they're 5or 6 days


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Rabbit had babies--Pictures!*

CONGRATS! They are just tooooooo cute! Can't wait to see them progress......keep us updated with pics!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Rabbit had babies--Pictures!*



SDK said:


> once they get a little older i can help with colors.. probably when they're 5or 6 days


Thanks, SDK--You have been a big help!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Rabbit had babies--Pictures!*

Aww...they are so cute..... :thumb:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Rabbit had babies--Pictures!*

Here's the bunnies--5 days old!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Rabbit had babies--Pictures! Updated 8/9*

looks like a blue otter or blue marten and a siamese sable or smoke pearl... either way very very cute little buns


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Rabbit had babies--Pictures! Updated 8/9*

Thanks, SDK! I can't believe how much they've grown already!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Rabbit had babies--Pictures! Updated 8/9*

Well, the babies are almost 2 weeks old now! Their eyes are open and they are looking more like rabbits every day...LOL.

I am afraid that the gray and white one might be permanently stunted  --it got pushed out of the nesting box and somehow wiggled behind it. I was on an overnight camping trip at the time when I got home and found it the poor thing was cold, weak, and dehydrated. I was afraid that it was going to die, but it pulled through and and seems to be fine now other than being smaller and thinner than it's sibling.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Rabbit had babies--Pictures! Updated 8/9*

 Amazing how fast they grow! Adorable little handfuls.


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

*Re: Rabbit had babies--Pictures! Updated 8/17*

Aww! They are darling! Lucky bunny that you found it! Hopefully it will be okay.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Rabbit had babies--Pictures! Updated 8/17*

he may be runty... but he'll grow, just takes more time

Looks like the first is a siamese smoke pearl, and the other is a blue otter.. I cant say its 100% what they are, because i haven't raised breeds with these odd colors in years


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Rabbit had babies--Pictures! Updated 8/17*

3 weeks! Getting cuter all the time!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

siamesesable and blue otter... i LOVE the blue otter.. soo dang cute


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

i love ottera. i have two st. rex black otters.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Yep, they're finally getting cute...I have to admit that I thought they were hideous little creatures at first...LOL! They're really friendly too...like having their tiny ears rubbed. 

Thanks for letting me know on the colors, SDK!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I love them ...adorable....and growing quickly.... :thumb:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Cute, cute, cute.......lots of babies at your place!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow....if they were that adorable a month ago...they have got to be even more so now!


----------

